# Personal brewery



## Tom (Apr 12, 2011)

Have some extra CASH?

http://www.williamswarn.com/


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2011)

Pretty cool!


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 12, 2011)

really cool. Too bad it's $4500.


----------



## wvbrewer (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds cool, but thats a little expensive.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2011)

I hear that!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 16, 2011)

Might need to buy two of them. It only makes a gallon a day!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2011)

Tom would need about 20 of them!!! Hehehehe


----------

